# alpinezone summit 6.0



## bangarang (Oct 20, 2014)

Just wondering if this was happening again this year and if there were any dates set up?


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

There is a whole thread about this.  


.......


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 20, 2014)

I got momentarily excited this was the official announcement from Nick


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

This thread should either be merged with the other or deleted.  Merging is probably best since it puts the questions back out in that thread.


----------



## bangarang (Oct 20, 2014)

Are you talking about the thread from last year's summit?


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry guys. Ethan just had a baby so he's been pretty busy. I'm still hoping to get this posted soon. Yes there is a summit.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 20, 2014)

Not asking what date the summit wod be but generally speAking any thoughts on which Friday this season would be a good PTO day to ski in Maine?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> Not asking what date the summit wod be but generally speAking any thoughts on which Friday this season would be a good PTO day to ski in Maine?



My guess would the same as years pasts.  The first full weekend in Feb.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 20, 2014)

February's been a pretty dependable month....


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2014)

Alright, Ethan has had enough time with the new baby. Time to get going with the official announcement!


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2014)

I just reached out to Ethan again. Sorry guys on the delay


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2014)

Nick said:


> I just reached out to Ethan again. Sorry guys on the delay


----------



## stephan.tyler11 (Oct 30, 2014)

Got interested about it. Any updates about the summit my dear friends in the thread?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2014)

stephan.tyler11 said:


> Got interested about it. Any updates about the summit my dear friends in the thread?



It be fun, cheap tickets and cheap sleeing.  and far away from NY State.


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2014)

stephan.tyler11 said:


> Got interested about it. Any updates about the summit my dear friends in the thread?



Ifyou make it up to Maine from Maryland I will buy you a beer


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2014)

Nick said:


> Ifyou make it up to Maine from Maryland I will buy you a beer



That should about cover the gas ... ;-)


----------



## Puck it (Oct 30, 2014)

Is Ethan taking the family leave act or something?

Correction

Ethan posted on some other forum about the POWDR and Boyne deal.  SO he is at work.

Nick get on the phone quick!!!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Is Ethan taking the family leave act or something?


Ethan posted on another site today about the new Powdr Enterprise/Boyne partnership. Sounds like he has his hands full. Hopefully he'll find the time to respond to Nick soon.


----------



## Tin (Oct 31, 2014)

We are becoming a group of stalkers.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2014)

Tin said:


> We are becoming a group of stalkers.



We're getting desperate!


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2014)

Should be coming soon. very soon. just waiting on finalization of 1 - 2 details. really, like in the next 1 - 2 days. sorry guys!


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 3, 2014)

Nick said:


> Should be coming soon. very soon. just waiting on finalization of 1 - 2 details. really, like in the next 1 - 2 days. sorry guys!


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't wait to to hear the details!


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2014)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/133217-AlpineZone-Summit-6-0-February-6-8-2015


yee-haw!


----------

